# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Album Giây Phút Mong Manh - Hoàng Bách (Vol.3)

## nghiango

Sàn gỗ Sennorwell HT-76 công nghiệp 

_Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell HT-76, dầy 12,0mm
Bản nhỡ vân gỗ sần màu thư, Nano kháng khuẩn, Hèm khóa công nghệ Nano, phủ sáp nến khô

_


+ Độ trơ bề mặt đối với xe đẩy : Đẩy lăn 50.000 vòng trên bề mặt sàn không để lại dấu vết gì.
+ Độ thật và bền màu : Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell có màu sắc giống như màu gỗ tự nhiên, không phai màu dưới ánh nắng mặt trời và tia cực tím. Đây là sự khác biệt quan trọng so với sàn gỗ đánh vecni hoặc gỗ dán.
+ Độ trơ bề mặt dưới tác động nhiệt : Điếu thuốc lá cháy dài 2cm trên mặt sàn không để lại dấu vết cháy.
+ Độ chống cháy : Rất khó cháy, cấp độ B1. Để điếu thuốc lá đang cháy trên mặt sàn gỗ công nghiệpSennorwell đến khi điếu thuốc cháy hết không để lại dấu vết gì.
+ Độ bắt lửa: Rất khó bắt lửa ngay cả đối với ngọn lửa trần cũng chỉ đế lại vết xém nhẹ. Vết xém được lau sạch dễ dàng bằng một chiếc khăn vải ẩm.
+ Độ trơ bề mặt đối với đồ vật di chuyển : Mặt sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell không bị cào xước khi di chuyển đồ đạc như giường, tủ, bàn ghế..
+ Cường độ mài mòn: Gắn mài giấy (70-100g/m2) phủ bột oxit nhôm Al2O3 (180grit, cỡ hạt 63/100anpha) lên bàn quay, tốc độ quay 58/62 vòng/phút, áp lực là 5,4+0,2N. Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell bị tác động đồng thời ở 4 điểm nhạy cảm bởi 4 bàn (trục quay). Sau 200 vòng thay giấy mài mới. 
+ Không biến dạng: Toàn bộ tấm ván Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell và các cạnh, rãnh soi đều phủ lớp chống nước và độ ẩm thâm nhập.
+ Cường độ chịu tải: Cường độ chịu tải của Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell là 80kg/cm2, phù hợp cho khu vực nhà ở như: phòng khách, phòng ngủ, phòng ăn, phòng trẻ em, cầu thang.. Các khu vực công cộng như: siêu thị, hội trường, khách sạn, văn phòng, nhà trẻ..
+ Khả năng chống bám bẩn: Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell dễ dàng lau sạch các vết bẩn như: vết chì màu, vết bia, chè xanh, nước tiểu.. bằng khăn ẩm. Trong một số trường hợp có thể dùng thêm chất tẩy dành cho sàn Laminate. Tẩy các vết bẩn như sơn móng tay, xi đánh giầy, các loại dầu máy.. bằng khăn ẩm có tẩm dung dịch hòa tan phù hợp cho các loại vết bẩn. Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell bền vững với các tác động của hóa chất.

+ Khả năng chịu va đập: Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell có khả năng chịu va đập cao đối với những vật rơi nhờ đặc tính đặc biệt của lớp phủ Melamine và cấu trúc tổng thể của tấm sàn. Thử nghiệm với viên bi thép đường kính là 5mm lắp vào lò xo lực 0-9kg dài 100mm và bắn vào tấm Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell mà không để lại dấu viết trên mặt sàn.
+ Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Sennorwell lắp đặt dễ dàng bởi các hèm (khe âm) và lưỡi (đầu dương) rất chính xác, có thể lắp đặt ngay trên mặt sàn hiện có, không dùng keo dán và không bị bong ra.

Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn cung cấp giấy dán tường giá tốt nhất trên toàn quốc!

*DOWNLOAD:* 


> Album Giay Phut Mong Manh - Hoang Bach - Phonho_info.zip


 khach san phi yen da nang khach san galaxy da nang khach san sion da nang  intercontinental danang sun peninsula resort  khach san little home 1 da nang  vinpearl luxury da nang villa furama resort khach san fansipan da nang khach san caraven da nang hyatt regency da nang resort & spa  vinpearl luxury da nang  khach san luxury danang  khach san blue ocean 2 da nang khach san lion sea da nang son tra resort & spa da nang  khach san sai gon tourance da nang furama da nang resort & spa khach san blue ocean da nang khach san truong son tung khach san sunriver khach san bamboo green riverside crowne plaza da nang resort & spa    khach san orient da nang khach san green plaza da nang lifestyle resort da nang fusion maia resort da nang  khach san varna da nang  khach san bamboo green khach san novotel ha long khach san sai gon ha long khach san ha long bay khach san bmc thang long

----------

